# Walk behind stump grinder to start business ?



## Blakedavid902 (Aug 24, 2021)

Hi there ! Looking to get into stump grinding as a side business for now and later on make it a full time business , im limited for capital to start the business so i was looking into smaller walk behind grinders to grt started and build a name , there are no stump grinding companys or services in about a 3 hour distance from me so i think its a real niche , any advice would be greatly appreciated , Blake


----------



## Bango Skank (Aug 24, 2021)

I got a Toro SGR-13, and even with brand new teeth, this thing makes me want to cut myself. I should just get rid of it, but every now and then the tiny size and ability to pick it up and move it with 2 people comes in handy and is profitable


Get a Vermeer SC-252 or Rayco Super Junior. Get something with hydraulics that will pass through a 36” gate. 

That’s old advice though. I’m not sure how some of these newer small machines with a hydraulic driven cutter wheel do, but belt drive wheel is fast and simple to service, inspect, and maintain. The little 25-30hp tracked ones sure look pretty!


----------



## sean donato (Aug 28, 2021)

Rent a few units till you find the one you like. The little toro ones based off the dingo work fairly well. Tad under powered imo, but work good enough.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Aug 28, 2021)

Local guy here started with a sc-252. Now he’s running a sc552 and sc582. Business is good I guess. He’s been to my house 3 times.


----------



## marne (Aug 28, 2021)

Don't start with a walk behind


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Aug 29, 2021)

I agree unless you only have small soft woods. The local 25 hp walk behind kinda sucks. I rented it once, maybe twice. I know the one time it took me all day grinding 10-12 stumps. After I spent the $250 for the rental and all day of my time on a Saturday I should’ve just had the guy with the bigger machine come in.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 29, 2021)

ElevatorGuy said:


> I agree unless you only have small soft woods. The local 25 hp walk behind kinda sucks. I rented it once, maybe twice. I know the one time it took me all day grinding 10-12 stumps. After I spent the $250 for the rental and all day of my time on a Saturday I should’ve just had the guy with the bigger machine come in.


Made the same mistake, save I cheaped out and rented the 25hp model instead of the 37hp model. Never again. Worth the extra money.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Aug 29, 2021)

Closest place with anything that big to me is at least 45 mins away, just the crappy 25 hp one locally. I had the grinder guy come by 2 weeks ago. He did 2 gums, a large oak and 3 or 4 small stumps for $300. Took him about 40 mins, Not worth my time to rent the small one for $250.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 29, 2021)

Plus one on no on the walk behind. If I was going to start a stumpgrinding business....

Urban area, Vermeer sc252 for ease of maintenance and speed of grinding for what is really an entry level machine. Other advantage is fitting through a 3 foot gate and minimal turf damage. Downside? Bring a book while you travel from stump to stump...

Rural area, any of the dingo/ walk behind skid steer style grinders, just because of all hydraulic (maintenance) and the travel speed between stumps.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 29, 2021)

I bought an old 1992 Dosko 20hp walkbehind from a local nursery. They don't make them that size anymore but I'm sure the present day systems are just as powerful. I've had it for 15 years and every month, they old owner wishes he had it back. It has it's purpose. Tight areas, odd ball spots, places a larger machine can't get to other than just through a 3' gate and small stumps that a bigger machine wouldn't answer the phone for. With sharp teeth, it's awesome. Do I get larger stump calls that take longer? Yes but just price them properly.

similar type machine but this is much newer.








Dosko 691SP-20HE Stump Grinder | Dosko's toughest stump grinder: the 691SP-20HE. This unit features a reliable Honda GX630 engine, (8) 700 Series Greenteeth, and is a self-propelled... | By Dosko | Facebook


229 views, 2 likes, 1 loves, 0 comments, 0 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Dosko: Dosko's toughest stump grinder: the 691SP-20HE. This unit features a reliable Honda GX630 engine, (8) 700 Series...




www.facebook.com


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 29, 2021)

capetrees said:


> I bought an old 1992 Dosko 20hp walkbehind from a local nursery. They don't make them that size anymore but I'm sure the present day systems are just as powerful. I've had it for 15 years and every month, they old owner wishes he had it back. It has it's purpose. Tight areas, odd ball spots, places a larger machine can't get to other than just through a 3' gate and small stumps that a bigger machine wouldn't answer the phone for. With sharp teeth, it's awesome. Do I get larger stump calls that take longer? Yes but just price them properly.
> 
> similar type machine but this is much newer.
> 
> ...


Yes, but would you start a stump grinding business with that machine?


----------



## capetrees (Aug 29, 2021)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Yes, but would you start a stump grinding business with that machine?


Start? Yes. What if he goes bust? Where is the current need for that business if it doesn't exist yet? I would think if he gets the name out and gets the business, he can always buy bigger later. But if there's no need in his area now, why would there be if he had a big machine? test the waters small and get bigger with need.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 30, 2021)

capetrees said:


> Start? Yes. What if he goes bust? Where is the current need for that business if it doesn't exist yet? I would think if he gets the name out and gets the business, he can always buy bigger later. But if there's no need in his area now, why would there be if he had a big machine? test the waters small and get bigger with need.


If he hasn't done market research and verified a need he is ****ed no matter what machine he buys.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 30, 2021)

If there is a verifiable demand for stump grinding in his area, then it is a viable business, and he will lose money trying to maintain and run a POS walk behind stump grinder, and look like a fool when he shows up and spends half a day on one stump. Walk behinds are cute and all, and a decent option for a homeowner who is too cheap to hire a pro... but this is the equivalent of a guy trying to start a tree service with a ladder and a hand saw.


----------



## capetrees (Aug 30, 2021)

TheJollyLogger said:


> If there is a verifiable demand for stump grinding in his area, then it is a viable business, and he will lose money trying to maintain and run a POS walk behind stump grinder, and look like a fool when he shows up and spends half a day on one stump. Walk behinds are cute and all, and a decent option for a homeowner who is too cheap to hire a pro... but this is the equivalent of a guy trying to start a tree service with a ladder and a hand saw.


would you suggest a person start their tree company with a new chipper, new chip truck, new large stump grinder and all the new saws with the hope that people call?

I've seen that here where there is a market and they planned on an "active hurricane season" as predicted by weather "pros". Didn't happen. These were established companies too, just upgraded all their equipment only to find the wind didn't blow. Big financial hits and some closed.

Ease into it.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Aug 31, 2021)

Out of curiosity anyone have experience with any of these?






Stump Grinders - Outdoor Power Equipment - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified Stump Grinders products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Outdoors Department.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## KarlD (Sep 4, 2021)

I rarely grind stumps but when I do I use a 15hp walk behind dosko. Crazy slow on anything hard and bigger than 20” but when you can buy the machine new for £1400 and it does do the job, it’s a good start. I just find grinding dull…would rather sub it out and move on to another job.
Personally, I’d start with a small machine, ‘decent’ quality but relatively cheap…taste the market and then if it takes off keep the small one as a spare or sell it on for a small loss and invest in a bigger machine


----------



## furb (Sep 5, 2021)

capetrees said:


> would you suggest a person start their tree company with a new chipper, new chip truck, new large stump grinder and all the new saws with the hope that people call?
> 
> I've seen that here where there is a market and they planned on an "active hurricane season" as predicted by weather "pros". Didn't happen. These were established companies too, just upgraded all their equipment only to find the wind didn't blow. Big financial hits and some closed.
> 
> Ease into it.


Rent whatever you can starting out. If you tear it up you can take it back and rent another faster than fixing your own probably. I see guys spend everything they have to start a business that fails. Figure the rental price in for the job and save up to buy one. I do a bunch of side work when I was just starting out every dollar in profit went to getting a good truck set up and the small stuff you don’t want to rent.


----------



## ShermanC (Oct 30, 2021)

Blakedavid902 said:


> Hi there ! Looking to get into stump grinding as a side business for now and later on make it a full time business , im limited for capital to start the business so i was looking into smaller walk behind grinders to grt started and build a name , there are no stump grinding companys or services in about a 3 hour distance from me so i think its a real niche , any advice would be greatly appreciated , Blake


I guess my decision in 2009 to buy a used walk-behind 250 lb. Husqvarna SG-13 was wrapped in luck. I use a 5'x8' utility trailer to carry the machine to a job site. In 2005 I made trailer ramps of 7-1/2' 2x8" pressure treated pine reinforced with perforated angle iron and metal ramp ends. They are heavy but durable. I've learned to load/unload going downhill when possible because loading 250 lbs. takes lots of leg muscle to go up the ramps and I only weigh 172 lbs. at age 81. Yep, still working, loving every minute of it...have to, to keep the wolf away. I uggest ypu consider an Alpine Magnum stump grinder powered with your chain saw. If I had it to do over again, I'd go that route.


----------



## Tigwelder83 (Oct 30, 2021)

Id buy a med to large pull behind grinder. Either the vermeer 630 or 665. Just understand that you will not be able to get to every stump. Rent that s 252 or simular when you have a days work lined up. 75% of my stumps you can get a towed unit to...


----------



## softdown (Nov 5, 2021)

Well - what has happened?


----------

